# Ram Memorial Golf Clubs , absolute golf novice !!!



## Neil_Downs (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok , I've just moved into a house and found golf bag with some clubs in , they appear to be Ram Memorials P , S , 9 , 8 , 7 , 6 , 5 , 4 , 3 and 4 other clubs that look rather big and bulky. I have no interest in playing golf myself and so possibly looking to sell them. I have no idea if they are mens/womens , right handed , left handed or even how much they are possibly worth. I was hoping for some advice on here if possible :mmm:


----------



## ADB (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm afraid they are not worth much at all Â£10 max. Best bet is to drop them in at a charity shop.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2013)

Someone might be interested in the Macgregor eye-o-matic driver as I guess it may be one of the earlier Macgregor 'metal' woods.  But only as a Macgregor collectible so a limited market and again probably not worth much.  But in all these things - who knows.  The rest - nope - not a lot of call for this vintage and quality (i.e. not exactly top drawer) of club I'd imagine.


----------

